# dnp run



## jyoung8j

Im planning on doing a run of dnp here in next few wks.. ive read a mixed amount of opinions on to run gear with or without.. also t-3 with and without epherine however u spell it lol.. so can some vets tell me from exp best bang for buck.. def plan on starting at one pill a day for first wk.. thx j


----------



## NbleSavage

I was due for a bit of a cruise anyway, and DS6 & PoB both advised no gear aside from a TRT dose so thats how I'm rolling. 

I'm intending to keep ephedrine on hand in case lethargy gets bad, but thus far my body seems to be adapting well. 

Would def advise starting off small (250 Mg for 4-5 days) so you can see how you react before bumping. 

Good luck!


----------



## jyoung8j

Wht wk u in.. hows results. .


----------



## NbleSavage

jyoung8j said:


> Wht wk u in.. hows results. .



Just bumping to 500 Mg tonight after running 5 days at 250. Nothing striking yet, but I didn't expect anything much after only 5 days at 250. After a couple of days at 500 I'll have a better sense of what kind of results to expect.


----------



## DarksideSix

Stay off the gear unless you are just cruising at a low dose.  I just started a dnp run on monday. took my 2nd cap last night.  I'll be bumping to 500 tonight.  one of the most important things that people need to realize is that because dnp affects your thyroid, you expeirence a rebound affect when you come off so that is the time you need to be really clean with the diest.  

start out at 250 for a few days and then bump to 500.   250 wont do shit for you, and i don't like to stay there for more than a few days before bumping to 500 because the longer you stay on dnp......the less and less it works.   so it's just like a women....you need to get in and hit it hard for as long as you can last and then get out!


----------



## jyoung8j

Any results from previous runs.. some say pd a day.. if I last 20 days ill be shreded..lol


----------



## DocDePanda187123

DarksideSix said:


> Stay off the gear unless you are just cruising at a low dose.  I just started a dnp run on monday. took my 2nd cap last night.  I'll be bumping to 500 tonight.  one of the most important things that people need to realize is that because dnp affects your thyroid, you expeirence a rebound affect when you come off so that is the time you need to be really clean with the diest.
> 
> start out at 250 for a few days and then bump to 500.   250 wont do shit for you, and i don't like to stay there for more than a few days before bumping to 500 because the longer you stay on dnp......the less and less it works.   so it's just like a women....you need to get in and hit it hard for as long as you can last and then get out!



Couldn't you just supplement with t3 if that's the case (assuming t3 doesn't increase your temps)?


----------



## DarksideSix

Docd187123 said:


> Couldn't you just supplement with t3 if that's the case (assuming t3 doesn't increase your temps)?




yes, that is actually recommended, but adding gear makes you gain weight/bloat.  the opposite of what you want with dnp.  And nblsavage I believe was wanting to run tren with it which would have been a big no no. 

I lost an average of 1-1.5lbs a day.  lost about 18-20lbs in a 14 day run.


----------



## jyoung8j

Well I have t-3 laying around wht dose do u guys see running? I really dnt notice any body temp raising on t3.. so if run for short time without gear it wont kill muscle?


----------



## DocDePanda187123

DarksideSix said:


> yes, that is actually recommended, but adding gear makes you gain weight/bloat.  the opposite of what you want with dnp.  And nblsavage I believe was wanting to run tren with it which would have been a big no no.
> 
> I lost an average of 1-1.5lbs a day.  lost about 18-20lbs in a 14 day run.



Gotcha bro. I have no experience with DNP so it's good to hear about it from ppl who've tried it.


----------



## DocDePanda187123

jyoung8j said:


> Well I have t-3 laying around wht dose do u guys see running? I really dnt notice any body temp raising on t3.. so if run for short time without gear it wont kill muscle?



Increased body temps is one side of both T3 and DNP. The issue can be compounded by running both so monitor your body temps regularly and drink plenty of fluids. DNP will be doing most of the work so maybe a replacement dose of T3 or around 25mcg daily...


----------



## jyoung8j

Yea i started drinking 2 gallons today. . Feel like im in a water bowl..lol


----------



## jyoung8j

Ill b sure to start low on each..


----------



## Bro Bundy

i did 15 days and i hated it..If your new to dnp run it alone.


----------



## jyoung8j

Yea I was told if I make it 20 days im a stud lol


----------



## event462

Being as I'm still a newbie, can you explain exactly what DnP does?


----------



## DocDePanda187123

DNP basically inhibits ATP production and in turn increases bodily temperature...basically a thermogenic that increases energy expenditure and targets fat.


----------



## jyoung8j

Placed my order today.. now its a party!!! Lol


----------



## DarksideSix

last night was my 3rd day and I bumped up to 2 caps.  already starting to feel it today.


----------



## jyoung8j

Whtcha feel darkside???


----------



## DarksideSix

heat coming on a bit.  starting to get a little shortness of breath.


----------



## jyoung8j

Any weight loss..


----------



## DarksideSix

not yet, it's only been 3 days.   you won't see a lot of weight loss while you're actually on because you hold water.  about 4-6 days after you finish and all that water goes away is when you see the big loss.


----------



## jyoung8j

Cool sounds good... cant wait to see this sh**..


----------



## DF

Looking forward to hearing the results.


----------



## jyoung8j

Im interested as much as everyone else lol


----------



## event462

Sounds cool but way too intense!


----------



## DarksideSix

today is 1 week and i'm down 10lbs


----------



## Four1Thr33

I love dnp party's...


----------



## jyoung8j

Nice darkside!!! U feel like death tho??


----------



## DarksideSix

not really, just constantly sweaty.  been sucking down a lot of gaterade and water.  making sure I keep taking a multi few times a day.  not too bad yet.  I think by the weekend i'll be hurting though!


----------



## jyoung8j

Nice.. hopefully mine will b here by this wkend.. wanna run b4 gets to warm.. knock off a quick 15..lol


----------



## jyoung8j

Got the goods today!! First pill tom!!! Now its a party!! Darkside u take a dose in morn and afternoon? Or wht ur dosings like?


----------



## NbleSavage

In for the suffering


----------



## jyoung8j

Yea.. wht did u do for dosing noble?? All at once am pm?? When u guys feel ur temp go up..


----------



## DarksideSix

I was taking them both together right before bed, but the last few days i've split it between am and pm.  the splitting dose seems to handle the sides a lot better.


----------



## jyoung8j

Idk if just in my head or wht but ive been breaking a sweat easy today..my nutritionist is going to b like wtf r u doing..lol


----------



## DarksideSix

i'm on day 12 and i just started getting hives.  nothing serious, i always get them a little bit when i run dnp.  gonna make it through sunday and then get off.  probbly wait 2-3 weeks and then maybe make another run.


----------



## jyoung8j

Damn ur crazy man!!! Lol wht the loss at now 10pds..


----------



## DarksideSix

yeah i'm down 10lbs.  i'm sure when I come off and the water drops i'll probably be down a few more.


----------



## NbleSavage

jyoung8j said:


> Yea.. wht did u do for dosing noble?? All at once am pm?? When u guys feel ur temp go up..



I ran 5 days at 250 Mg (1 capsule) and then bumped to 500 Mg (2 capsules) both taken at night before bed. I felt the heat a bit towards the end of day 3-4, but REALLY felt it after the 2nd day on 500 Mg.


----------



## jyoung8j

Sounds good keep me posted bro.. think on day 3 im going to go for 2 caps a day.. and go till I cant lol..


----------



## NbleSavage

jyoung8j said:


> Sounds good keep me posted bro.. think on day 3 im going to go for 2 caps a day.. and go till I cant lol..



Good luck, Mate! Gatorade is your friend.


----------



## Bro Bundy

nasty! I dont miss DNP good luck to u all


----------



## jyoung8j

Does this sh** give anyone else the sh$*!??


----------



## NbleSavage

jyoung8j said:


> Does this sh** give anyone else the sh$*!??



Yes. Welcome to it


----------



## jyoung8j

Well thts where weight loss comes from then..lol I feel like ive crapped 10pds out today.. my hole hurts lol from pooping guys (no jokes) lol


----------



## DarksideSix

I feel ya on that!  I've been shitting so much the last 2 days that my asshole burns!


----------



## jyoung8j

Today is day 4 on dnp and 1st on 2 caps a day... burn baby burn!!!


----------



## NbleSavage

jyoung8j said:


> Today is day 4 on dnp and 1st on 2 caps a day... burn baby burn!!!



Doc made a really good suggestion to me: take your temp a couple of times per day to make sure you're not too elevated. 

Also from PoB: keep some pedialyte or GatorAde on-deck. 

Good luck at 500!


----------



## PillarofBalance

jyoung8j said:


> Does this sh** give anyone else the sh$*!??



Oh yeah I always forget that part. Splash some witch hazel on your wrecked bunghole.


----------



## jyoung8j

Holy crap im burning up!!!! But body temp is 98.. I feel 105 in a 69 degree room..


----------



## GreatGunz

jyoung8j said:


> Holy crap im burning up!!!! But body temp is 98.. I feel 105 in a 69 degree room..


i hope ur temp is atleast 98.0 or my friend u probably be in the hospital. !


----------



## jyoung8j

Yea lol but feels 105...


----------



## NbleSavage

jyoung8j said:


> Holy crap im burning up!!!! But body temp is 98.. I feel 105 in a 69 degree room..



I had this exact same experience


----------



## jyoung8j

Guess its doing its job.. makes me excited to get on scale sat for a weigh in


----------



## jyoung8j

When u guess see weight loss?? I was actualy upl a pd more today


----------



## DarksideSix

are you splitting the dose or taking both caps at once?


----------



## jyoung8j

One at 330 am the other at 630 pm..


----------



## NbleSavage

jyoung8j said:


> When u guess see weight loss?? I was actualy upl a pd more today



Your body is likely retaining water. You should see some scale weight decline after a day or two at 500 Mg. and then a larger one after you come-off and your body releases the water it's been holding.


----------



## jyoung8j

Yea I figured as much after I read some about it... we shall see.. tom is 3rd day at 500 so ill let it work.. ive never drank this much water and Gatorade in my life lol


----------



## dboldouggie

Great thread


----------



## AlphaD

How ya feeling brother!? Ala Hell yet?


----------



## jyoung8j

This shi* is no joke.. sweat non stop.. havent weighed myself since last sat we'll see this sat wht happened. .


----------



## NbleSavage

jyoung8j said:


> This shi* is no joke.. sweat non stop.. havent weighed myself since last sat we'll see this sat wht happened. .



Any digestive issues so far? Hows your energy level?


----------



## jyoung8j

Energy sux.. digestive.. like #2 alot.. cramps in gut..


----------



## NbleSavage

jyoung8j said:


> Energy sux.. digestive.. like #2 alot.. cramps in gut..



I can relate, Mate. Does the Gatorade give you any relief? (it did me). I also took an OTC antacid for my last three days @ 500 Mg which helped.


----------



## jyoung8j

Na I havent noticed a difference really.. just when im done eating feel like got punched In stomach and time to shiot.. immediately. . Weights dropping tho.. was 218 and today was 206.. on full belly lol.. going till thur then calling quits.. thts 25 caps down..


----------



## NbleSavage

jyoung8j said:


> Na I havent noticed a difference really.. just when im done eating feel like got punched In stomach and time to shiot.. immediately. . Weights dropping tho.. was 218 and today was 206.. on full belly lol.. going till thur then calling quits.. thts 25 caps down..



You lasted longer than I did, Mate. Good show. You'll likely drop even more when you come off.


----------



## jyoung8j

Trying to go to thur.. tht will b 15 days.. with 13 at 500... I actually was 203.8 this a.m. wht u lose when u come off??


----------



## PillarofBalance

jyoung8j said:


> Trying to go to thur.. tht will b 15 days.. with 13 at 500... I actually was 203.8 this a.m. wht u lose when u come off??



Way to hang in there man. You will drop a shit ton of water. You will drop well below 200 by about 8 days after you come off.


----------



## Stevethedream

Question dude? I know u lost just shy of 20 lbs already,  but how much different does your body actually look compared to before u started? Just wowondering cuz im getting very interested now after following ur thread. Lol.. It would of been awesome if u could or even still can post some before and after pics. All I know is it takes me about 2 months to lose as much as u did while on my cutting diet. Lol. I would love to drop even more body fat possible if I run dnp. Anyways thanks bro and glad to see u made it out alive.........POB told me that dnp kills people!!!!! Lmao


----------



## jyoung8j

I dnt feel bad on dnp just sweat all the time.. as of right now I just look leaner.. more veins abs coming in lines in back and arms showing better..its worked great for me.. snd I have enough to do another run.. hoping to do tht about 8wks before my show.. or mayb sooner.. I have to come into show about 170ish to b lean enough..


----------



## jyoung8j

Ending weight was 199.8... with 14 days.. been off since thur havent noticed any water weight coming off.. im def impressed. .


----------



## james42

jyoung8j said:


> Ending weight was 199.8... with 14 days.. been off since thur havent noticed any water weight coming off.. im def impressed. .



Thats impressive.  What was your starting and ending bf% (roughly)?
What were your calories in relation to you're normal maintenance?


----------



## jyoung8j

Idk on bf now I was about 18% but now just have a weight im aiming for.. for a show.. I will use for 10 days in cpl wks.. my diet stayed same as was b4 3100c 338p 250c 80f.. may cut a lil out for the next one..


----------



## james42

jyoung8j said:


> Idk on bf now I was about 18% but now just have a weight im aiming for.. for a show.. I will use for 10 days in cpl wks.. my diet stayed same as was b4 3100c 338p 250c 80f.. may cut a lil out for the next one..



Cool man. Good job sticking it out. 
I only lasted 6 ****ing days. It looks like I lost a solid 2% bf though. I feel like im more mentally prepared for my next dnp run


----------



## jyoung8j

Yea im going to do a short 10day one next wk.. hopefully atleast 7-8 pds.. think it helps me to last is I dnt have a physical job.. sit at a desk with a fan on me..lol


----------



## jyoung8j

Back on dnp for 10 days to finish up my bottle.. and b4 gets warm outside..lol


----------



## james42

Cool man. Keep this updated


----------



## jyoung8j

First day didnt notice much mayb lil warmer..


----------



## AlphaD

I was going thru jyoung and it looks like you took to the run pretty well.....wanna what this 10 day run works.....nice work brother.


----------



## jyoung8j

Yea wondering same thing.. id b happy with 8lbs loss.. if so ill order lil more to run closer to show.. for the last stubborn fat lol


----------



## nightster

Dnp?    Sounds like meth? Way back in the day I may have messed with that. What is it?  Im interested. Im not in any shows but summer is coming and id like to look ripped


----------



## jyoung8j

Google it.. its good stuff but can b lethal.. def dnt recommend it if havent done the research..


----------



## jyoung8j

Day 3 its hot in here!!! The heat came on today.. weight went up a pound but now coming down..


----------



## jyoung8j

So on day 5 and heat is right back up where was last time.. I miss counted pills so I have enough for 12 days so hoping to drop 10pds.. also started tren on sun hoping tht dnt kick in for awhile idk bout both them together ill die lol jk but will suck..


----------



## NbleSavage

Hows your sleep, J? Tren + DNP would murder my sleeping pattern.


----------



## jyoung8j

I really think taking dose at morning all at once helps sleep.. im sleeping way better then I did first go around.. I just pinned tren e on sun so im sure its not effecting tht yet.. hopefully done with dnp by time it kicks in lil..or it could b a nightmare lol


----------



## james42

jyoung8j said:


> I really think taking dose at morning all at once helps sleep.. im sleeping way better then I did first go around.. I just pinned tren e on sun so im sure its not effecting tht yet.. hopefully done with dnp by time it kicks in lil..or it could b a nightmare lol


Do the sweats subside much by bed time?


----------



## jyoung8j

Yea I think so.. I sweat like a mad man all day then after shower after gym I cool down for bed.. but during day its so bad when I go to bathroom my briefs r soaked lol


----------



## james42

jyoung8j said:


> Yea I think so.. I sweat like a mad man all day then after shower after gym I cool down for bed.. but during day its so bad when I go to bathroom my briefs r soaked lol



Cool. Im gonna give it a try on my next run.


----------



## jyoung8j

Not seeing results like last run however.. been on since last thur and only seen few pd drop. Have till tues tho so well see..


----------



## Stevethedream

What up Jay, it's been about 4 days since ur last update, how's everything going brother?


----------



## jyoung8j

Tom is last day think god!!! Everything is good im on border of 189-191 so pretty decent run.. def felt alot more heat last 4 days then my other post.. last night I didnt sleep hardly at all.. stuff is amazing.. I plan on getting more and running cpl wks out from show before I carb deplete..


----------



## Stevethedream

Well Jay it sounds like another good run for u bro. Glad to see u made it through nice and healthy. Good job bud!


----------



## jyoung8j

Yea went pretty well.. its really kicking my butt this time tho.. def taking awhile off..lol


----------



## Stevethedream

Jay my buddy I have a question for u.....Do u think a first time user should just start off with 500mg on the first day? I only ask this because I always see everyone saying that they never feel anything from running 250mg. I understand that one should assess their tolerance first, but do u really think it's worth running 250mg for the first 3 -4 days? Thanks bud.


----------



## jyoung8j

Yea I would just to b safe.. I did it for 2 days to make sure I could take it.. alot of ppl get rashes and stuff.. id say get benadryl just in case and drink a bottle of gatorade a day atleast.. b prepared to shit ur ass off and sweat ur ass off..more carbs u eat the more the heat turns up.. weird cuz I felt fine then id eat carbs and like someone chucked me into a fire.. lol I thought about running 250mg next time and running for like 30 days see wht it does..


----------

